#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to share a word document so multiple users can update it at the same time?

## quikgun15

I use this feature in Excel, however am facing this issue in Word.  Can someone provide a simple solution to how I can perform this?

----------


## teylyn

AFAIK, Word does not support document sharing in this way. In Excel it works, because each cell can individually be assessed and simultaneous changes of the same cell can be flagged and left up to human intervention as to which change wins. With a Word document structure being completely different, i.e. no discrete, identifyable areas of text, this will be a much harder challenge.

What you *can* do, however, is to use individual, separate copies of the same Word document and use the Track Changes functionality to track what each individual user changed, then merge the changes form several users back into one document. 

This may not be suitable for your situation, but if it is, give the Word Help Files a go

cheers

----------


## BAbbott

> I use this feature in Excel, however am facing this issue in Word.  Can someone provide a simple solution to how I can perform this?



There is a new program called Codoxword that can let multiple users edit the same MS Word document at the same time. You can download it from www.codoxware.com. It's free.

----------

